# Excision - Hypertrphied Anal Papilla



## coderguy1939

Doctor removed anal papilla by electrocautery.  The only code I can find that is specific to anal papilla is 46230, which is excision by sharp incision.  I'm considering 11200 Removal of Skin Tags any area or 46910/46924 Destruction of Anal lesions by electrodessication.  Any one have a better code for this procedure?  Thanks.


----------



## Treetoad

If it were me, I'd go with procedure 46910.


----------



## acbarnes

I agree, use 46910. 46924 is an extensive procedure.


----------



## amitjoshi4

46910 -Destruction of lesion(s), anus (eg, condyloma, *papilloma,* molluscum contagiosum, herpetic vesicle), simple; electrodesiccation

This is the best code to be used as per your documentaion given. I also agree.


----------

